# Wake-On-Lan (WOL) by PME on Asus K8S-MX motherboard

## gpstefansson

Hi all, 

Im trying to set up Wake-On-Lan on my PC and Im having some problems. In the manual for my Asus K8S-MX motherboard Wake-On-Lan by PME is supported and the mobo has built in Ethernet card (SiS 190/191 MAC + Realtek RTL8201CL 10/100 LAN PHY using the sis190 driver). Im following this wiki and when I run 

```
ethtool eth0
```

 there is no line that says "Supports Wake-On: pumbg". I went ahead anyway and finished the wiki but no luck. 

Is it possible that the built-in ethernet card does not support the Wake-On-Lan feature on the mobo or am I just missing some step in this? Perhaps something that I have to activate/connect on the mobo?   

Thanks, 

gps

----------

## gpstefansson

bump...

If any additional information is required to help me with this, please let me know. 

thanks in advance, 

gps

----------

## fredbear5150

Did you even come up with an answer to this problem?

I have just discovered the same thing on an Asus T2-AE1 mini PC that I am building as a media server. This also has a SIS190-based NIC and I can enable the WOL features in the BIOS but ethtool does not list them.

The PC has the latest BIOS I can find & the kernel is 2.6.25 but maybe the kernel driver doesn't support WOL?

----------

